
Growing evidence for dark matter - cjg
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21678126-powerful-gamma-rays-centre-milky-way-look-signs-elusive
======
dest
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10545191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10545191)

